# Anon Figment Goggles - Lens replacement



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My friend has the Figments and has no trouble swapping the lenses out. I haven't done it nor seen it done but I'm assuming it isn't hard since my friend didn't mention it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool, if you get a chance could you ask him if there's a trick to it?

I've had a pretty good look and pull and tug and I can't see anyway to get them out which won't involve massively creasing them or breaking them (the lens that is).

Appreciate the response, I'll look at em, again heh


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Anon Figment Replacement Goggle Lens from Dogfunk.com

You seen the little notches. The lense is in a channel of the frame. That channel has little pegs that fit into those notches to locate and secure the lense. I would start at the middle top of the frame and pull it up, away from the nose area. Then just work your way around popping those pegs loose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Mr Doe  Just needed someone with a bit of experience to point me in the right direction. Tried to slowly seperate it then put, frames are really flexible without the lense in, and saw the little stumps that slot in those grooves. Fairly easily done imo, only recommendation would be using like medical type rubber gloves to avoid 100% coverage in finger prints.

Thanks heaps for the nudge in the right direction.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Good lookin' out on this!... time for a new silver mirror lens for my figments, and I've never changed the lens thus far, either. 

I <3 my figments.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

1st step ... fingerprints! ... sadly you will not be able to remove lenses with two fingers while trying not to touch the shiny frame and lens ... manhandle them til they pop out


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I had heard that there is an antifog layer on the inside of the lens, so you're not supposed to wipe the inside too vigorously, when getting the finger prints off. Not sure if it is the case (rookie) but sounds right.

I'd hope after a change or two that they'd soften up and it'd be a bit easier, but from what I see / hear in Niseko you can get away with clear lenses all day, and since you need clear for night boarding I'll probably put em in and leave em in. Considering my silver mirrors are about 35% night boarding would be impossible.

But yup, anyone who has so much as a square cm without finger prints on it the first time they change em needs a round of applause.


----------

